# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Проблема печати через Remmina

## shuric_md

Здравствуйте.
Возникла одна проблема с печатью через Remmina. 
Клиент (Linux Mint 17.3 х32) подключается через Remmina(галочка взведена - сделать локальные принтеры общедоступными) к WinSrv2008R2 принтер перенаправляется = при печати одной копии все нормально, но если выставить количество копий 2 - выходят на печать 4 листа, если выставить количество копий 3 - выходит 6 листов и т.д. 
Принтеры = Canon MF3010, Canon MF4330d - драйвера с оф.сайта.
Подскажите пожалуйста где искать проблему и как ее решить?

----------


## shuric_md

С клиентских (Linux) машинах на печать выводит правильно - если 2 копии выводит 2 листа на печать.

Пытался через Терминал:
  xfreerdp /u:user /printer /v:10.10.10.1

Результат тот же.

----------

